# Vance The Wolf



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 16, 2011)

*Vance The Wolf/Fennec*

So here's some aspects of my fursona.
Name: Vance Burke
Sex: Male
Species: Gray Wolf/Fennec Hybrid
Height: 5'11''
Age:23
Weight: 160 lbs.
Appearance-Hair and fur: Slightly longer Dark gray fur with a dirty white underbelly. Long black hair-straight. Dyed some of the bangs red, which is usually sitting over his left eye. it is a hairstyle like this, but black and red streaks on the bangs as mentioned-Markings:One scar on his chest around the right hip.-Eye Color: A deep green.-Other Features: Vance has a wolf's face, however his complexion more closely relates to that of a human. He has adopted the trait of Fennec ears. Vance has 7 piercings on his right ear, and eight on his left. 
Right Ear: (Patterns are from top to bottom)Stud just below the tip of his earRing-stud-Ring-Ring lined down the outer edgeRing-Stud on the inner edgeLeft Ear:Cluster of 3 on the center of the outer edgeStud-Stud-Ring-Stud-Stud on inner edge    Vance also has one piercing on his nose, a ring on the upper right side.He has one tattoo in the center of his chest that is a detailed drawing of a heart as an organ. A banner runs across with the words "Mortal."

Behavior and personality: Vance generally exudes an air of relative silence and avoidance. He will not approach others, however if approached, he will act as friendly and modest as possible, but still generally quiet. Should one do something to make him attracted to them, he may try to be more active, but is very frustrated with finding the balance between being a friend and a pest, and may call up less than frequently as a result. He is usually not expressive unless he is drunk, which is rare, as he only drinks once or twice a week. Vance acts as a passerby in a crowd. He tries to be occasional social, but for the most part does music work and then goes back home to write music or do other things.  When angered, he is quick to harsh words, but violence usually unveils itself only after intense fury. He is sometimes apologetic just as quickly.His laughter is not uncommon, but not acknowledged often.
Skills: Possesses a great ability with concert percussion. Plays marimba, saxophone, guitar, and piano the greatest of his abilities. Is capable of taking many strains without losing endurance. Knows how to handle a gun, and shoots at an average caliber.
Weakness: Is not muscular. Poor singer. Not much capability in outdoor activities.
Likes: Classical music, Most to all variations of metal, Progressive, Jazz, Reading, Marijuana
Dislikes: Anything that involves mainstream. Clothing: Vance alternates between outfits that often include skinny jeans and hoodies, to formal attire. The drastic difference allows him to enjoy multiple views of life simply by changing clothes.
Profession: Works as a musician for the DSO, and has worked with other symphony orchestras as well.
Favorite Color: Purple
Orientation: Bisexual, but has a mild gay tendency.

So yeah.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2011)

Another wolf. Great. -_-
*skips the rest of the text*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

-_- I thought you knew what you were getting into, with the wolf-based avvy's and the wolf as species.

And the wolf title.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Another wolf. Great. -_-
> *skips the rest of the text*



The politics of furries.......


----------



## Jesie (Aug 22, 2011)

OH LOOK, A WOLF.

*Don't even read name of character. Could not care less*


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2011)

EMO HURRR, KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 13, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> EMO HURRR, KILL IT WITH FIRE.



Was it really necessary to necro this with a comment like that? (I  know you're prolly joking, but still)


----------

